# [OT] Gentoo ORG, sind denn alle blind oder was?

## dakjo

Ich habe gerade gesehen, das die Schrift auf www.gentoo.org jetzt gross ist.

Also, wer das noch vernümpftig lesen kann.

Und ausserdem fehlen da Images. So z.B. oben links.

Meine fresse sieht das mal scheisse aus. Wie gewollt und nicht gekommt.

Ich wollte das nur mal loswerden.

*argl*

*augenkrebskrieg*

----------

## beejay

Vielleicht hätten die Herren mal jemanden an das XSLT dranlassen sollen, der sich mit sowas auskennt  :Rolling Eyes: 

(Ich glaube, der "Planet"-Link im Kopfmenü ist dazugekommen)

----------

## ian!

Schaut aus wie aus einem 'My-first-homepage'-Baukasten.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dakjo

Ne, die sehen meist sogar besser aus.

----------

## slick

Mit Karl Fritsch als Webmaster wäre das nicht passiert...

----------

## ian!

 *slick wrote:*   

> Mit Karl Fritsch als Webmaster wäre das nicht passiert...

 

OMG! Wo kramst Du denn sowas aus?  :Laughing: 

----------

## dakra

Vielleicht sieht ja gentoo.org in naher Zukunft so aus.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## dakjo

Ja das geht ja mal, also schluss mit sex ...... OMG

----------

## chrib

 *slick wrote:*   

> Mit Karl Fritsch als Webmaster wäre das nicht passiert...

 

Uih, endlich hab ich den Link zu diesem "Kunstwerk" wieder. Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## blue.sca

sieht irgendwie nach nem kaputten stylesheet aus, hoffentlich... auf jedenfall grausslich.

----------

## psyqil

Ich find's ok (shot), wie sieht's denn bei Euch aus?

Und warum ist dieses komische UFO immer noch drauf?

Edit: Danke, slick, falsch geklickert...  :Embarassed: Last edited by psyqil on Fri Apr 08, 2005 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

FTP mit Benutzername (und will dann auch noch ein Passwort)? Falsch verlinkt oder Insider?

Also aufm Firefox siehts jetzt wieder ganz ok aus. Aber im MSIE (ja, muß ich leider beruflich nutzen) sah es gräßlich aus...

----------

## Mindphaser

Mhh ich weiss nicht was ihr habt, is doch kaum was anders, die Schrift is etwas anders, die Farben sind so wie vorher....

----------

## dek

So schön em auch ist, der IE kommt damit im body einfach nicht klar.

Da kann der Autor noch so nette Kommentare schreiben...

```
BODY {

   color: black; 

   font-family: sans-serif, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica; 

/* Waaaay too much complaints... really, people should learn how to

   fix their browser settings. */

   font-size: 0.8em;

  padding:0;

}
```

Zumal man sich über .8em als Standardgröße ebenfalls streiten kann.

----------

## limes

glaube soeben wurde wieder auf die alte Version umgeschaltet.

edit: zumindest ist die Schrift wieder ein bißchen kleiner gewordenLast edited by limes on Fri Apr 08, 2005 3:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dek

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Ich find's ok (shot), wie sieht's denn bei Euch aus?

 

So sieht's im IE6 aus.

----------

## Gentoonie

 *slick wrote:*   

> Mit Karl Fritsch als Webmaster wäre das nicht passiert...

 

ROFL das ist echt zu geil  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

 *dek wrote:*   

> So sieht's im IE6 aus.

  :Very Happy:  Schön, das kann ich auch ohne Brille lesen!

----------

## Freiburg

lol locker aus 3m Enfernung lesbar, ist wahrscheinlich damit Linux auch bei Leuten die sonst nicht so gut lesen können mehr Verbreitung findet

----------

## ruth

hallo,

die beste Seite ist aber die da:

http://www.frnz.de

auch sehr geil:

http://www.bioorgon.de

http://www.dhmo.de

 *dhmo.de wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es Beispiele für die von DHMO ausgehenden Gefahren?
> 
> Jedes Jahr ist Dihydrogenmonoxid ein bekannter Bestandteil in vielen tausend Todesfällen und ein Hauptmitwirkender bei Schäden an Eigentum und Umwelt in Milliardenhöhe! Einige der bekannten Gefahren von Dihydrogenmonoxid sind:
> ...

 

Ich fordere sofort eine Aufklärungskampagne - DHMO ist böööööse...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

gruss

----------

## pablo_supertux

Also, ich weiß nicht, ob sie das Problem bereits gelöst haben, aber ich erkenne absolut keinen Unterschied (Opera 7.54)

----------

## Shagrath

Sollte gentoo.org nicht in absehbarer Zeit dieses eine Design aus dem Wettbewerb vor kurzem verpasst bekommen? Wie stehts eigentlich um dieses Projekt?

----------

## tgurr

"When it's done!" triffts denke ich am besten.

----------

## l3u

Habt ihr die schon gesehen? http://www.leupold.de/ (Ich heiße auch Leupold mit Nachnamen, bin aber mit dem weder werwandt noch verschwägert!!!)

----------

